# pigeon chicks Chicks facing certain death tomorrow! July 28



## ericBaldwin (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a pair of pigeon chicks facing certain and imminent death. (Sorry for the drama) The building I live in is being tented for termites this Thursday (July 28!) The chicks are about 4.5 inches long, covered in grey downy feathers and healthy. Their nest was in a flower pot on one of the balconies. I called several rescuers (who do not rescue pigeons, alas) who said I could try moving the nest some ten feet out of harms' way onto a platform built in a tree. I did that and scattered the platform with birdseed as recommended. Unfortunately, the mother was not able to figure out what had happened and has not returned for 24 hours, now. I will have to move into a motel tonight with my cats and so cannot obviously take the birds. Help me, please. I fear I am at a loss how to proceed.

Sincerely,

Eric Baldwin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Put them in a box and take them with you. Gotta' thank you for being concerned and going to all that effort though!

That's the fast answer. How long will the building be "tented"? Probably too long. Well, we need to get some water and food down the little fellows in the short term--keep them alive for now, then we'll figure out what else to do. 

These pigeon chicks will not know how to drink or eat food from your hands. We need to get some water down them probably most of all right now so have you done anything that way yet?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Go here real quick so that you can figure out almost exactly how old they are (it matters)--read a bit and then click on that first link to study some pictures and then come back here.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9556

Pidgey


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Where are you located ?


----------



## ericBaldwin (Jul 27, 2005)

*I have found a Samaritan*

Terry Whatley has agreed to help me. She's very busy, though. If you know her, she may call you. I'm in long Beach, CA.


----------



## ericBaldwin (Jul 27, 2005)

I followed the suggested links and looked at the pictures for comparison. They chicks look to be between 12 and 15 days old.


----------



## ericBaldwin (Jul 27, 2005)

I haven't tried to feed them. I was worried that handling them would put off the mother.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Terry is the best, and I am sure she will help you and these little ones get thru this. Handling them will not put off the parents, but wait for Terry to get back to you on their feeding. I am 3 to 4 hours to the north of you.


----------



## ericBaldwin (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, I am beginning to think there may be something to collective cosciousness! Ten minutes ago, the parents found the chicks! They were hungry but still vigorous. Thank you all for your moral support. I, who am usually very cool to such airy ideas, am somewhat in awe.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Eric and I spoke on the phone, and I was working on the logistics of getting the babies to me when he called back to say the parents had returned .. Whew! 

Marian is on her way down to Bart's with a couple of blind ducklings for me and a bunch of rehabbed pigeons for Bart, so I was scrambling trying to figure out how to get the birds from Long Beach and still be in Norco when Marian arrives .. not to mention dropping off an injured crow in Orange along the way.

Many thanks to Eric for his efforts in saving these baby pigeons!

Terry


----------



## ericBaldwin (Jul 27, 2005)

*Follow up on the endangered chicks*

Thought you'd all like to hear that the pigeon chicks survived the termite tenting on their tree-based platform. We call them Walter and Anne (two of the most popular pigeon names, I suspect). They appear almost fully feathered now and are eating birdseed. Their parents still check in on them several times during the day, but it looks like they should fledge before long. Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you very much for the update, we appreciate it.

Im so glad to hear that Walter and Anne are doing well. I'm glad that you are keeping an eye out on them until they successfully fledge. Thank you again, for all you have done for them.

Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Eric,

A most wonderful bit o' quick reaction on your part.

Bless you for looking out for these 'kids' 

John


----------

